# Hetero Women: How attractive is the Male form?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I was wondering how most women feel regarding this.

It tends to be more culturally acceptable, at least, that women are "the objects of desire".

-In which case, I'm not the cultural norm.

But what are other heterosexual women like? How do you feel? How would you rate your level of attraction towards the male form?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Wow!! I'm in the minority so far...

Good thing I'm an artist...


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I know this is ladies only, but I wanna but in.

I think by and large most of us men are ugly physically. The most beautiful man in my opinion may be more attractive than the average woman, but he still falls considerably short of the most beautiful women.

My ideal male physique is actually very thin and slender, tall, almost androgynous looking, perhaps boyish, and preferably with the male having long hair. This is the most beautiful male I have ever seen represented in art:










*As a side note. Most scientists speculate that women evolved to be extremely attractive not only to attract men, but to also ensure that he stayed with her as well. If you think about it, during the cave man days, a woman was extremely vulnerable during her pregnancy and it would be impossible to defend herself for those 9months if something were to happen. So women evolved to deploy every possible weapon in nature's arsenal to keep men whipped : )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> I know this is ladies only, but I wanna but in.
> 
> I think by and large most of us men are ugly physically. The most beautiful man in my opinion may be more attractive than the average woman, but he still falls considerably short of the most beautiful women.
> 
> ...


That's nice.

Though I have to question the strategy...

And if it's the case, then I'm some mutant form. Since, even when I was young and pretty (some would even have said, beautiful) I NEVER liked being approached by or treated as an "object of desire" by macho types.

Something deep -VERY deep apparently- within in me completely rebels. 
...which explains the "Basic Instinct" nightmares that I'd have.

And the more men try to push that gender/sex role onto me: the more that thing within me rebels.

Since then I've learned to stay out of the way of macho guys and their preferences: we simply do not get along in that way, and I prefer it -really prefer it- when they recognize it.

so... appreciate your opinion and all -but it is simply HUMANLY impossible for me to accept it on a personal level.

Which is part of the reason why I've joined the GLBT section of the forum. I don't -just don't- fit into the sex/gender role stereotypes that the majority seem to subscribe to.

 Elisa


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

That's completely fine and I agree 100% Elisa that not everyone fits the stereotype.

We have men everyday in this country who will swear up and down that they are a woman inside, they just cannot relate to who they are physically. There's tons of leeway and it would be a boring world if everyone was the same. I'm glad people are different.

Much love,
The Colonel


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I find human bodies unattractive in general, but the male body is much worse.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> That's completely fine and I agree 100% Elisa that not everyone fits the stereotype.
> 
> We have men everyday in this country who will swear up and down that they are a woman inside, *they just cannot relate to who they are physically*. There's tons of leeway and it would be a boring world if everyone was the same. I'm glad people are different.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the thoughtfulness... however: I can and do relate to who I am physically. I just simply don't find my self attracted to macho males who tend towards more objectifying women.

*And that whole word "Stereotype" -see: that's the problem: RIGHT THERE!!*

The fact that too many people only have *a STEREOTYPE *to go by: *a 'black and white' view about gender/sexuality!!! *...that they lack more substance to their views; are not more open to difference.

....there aren't _just_ homosexuals in this world, you know!! There EXIST ALL KINDS of 'greys'.

-In fact: ALL OF YOU are some shade of grey. But most of you don't understand yourselves well enough to own it!

For example... I suspect that more women exist in the world who are like me -more _heterosexual_ women, that is... but they don't know who they are ...and so, they simply follow "THE STEREOTYPE" for lack of a better self-definition (or, should I say ACTUAL self definition...)

To some women it is- relatively speaking!!!- genuinely 'natural' to accept the role of 'object' (for lack of a better description, here, understand! .... however, relatively speaking !!! -to me this resonates on a personal level as 'objectification'.

I try to separate my personal feelings from respect for others differences.And I have had a lot of practice...!

I'm not homosexual -believe it or not :b : I'm just different to the stereotypes that a fair number of people seem to have about what women (and men) should be!!!! ...and I'm not afraid to declare it.

At the risk of sounding a little arrogant: to an extent, I actually think that it's because i know my self a little better. -I know what types of guys I don't suit and couldn't suit. And, as a result, I know what guys I could be more suited to... -it just so happens to be, that such males, also do not fit into the 'sterotypical male'.

The fact that I feel this way doesn't make me a homosexual or even "a man trapped in a woman's body". -In fact, the latter is just an expression for a strong sexuality -which I'm not at all embarassed about!

...Why on earth should a woman feel ashamed about having a strong libido!

...I don't get along with 'macho' guys. There is nothing that I can do about this. I don't agree with their emotions personally: the best I can do is to 'transcend' this fact.

I also just sincerely believe that there are more 'greys' out there than there are 'black and whites'.

...In other words: *if the world were sane, everyone would understand themselves to be a combination of masculine and feminine* ...sort of some degree of transgendered/transexual. -I understand that it just takes knowing yourself in more subtle ways.

And when that day comes: people won't make such a be-all-and-end-all fuss over homosexuality or even people 'more grey' than this. ...Everyone's a 'grey'. I rebel against being placed into some 'black and white' -women on this side, men on that side. ...Isn't who I am.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Broad shoulders, muscular physique but not too muscly, narrow hips, flat stomach, straight or slightly bandy legs, firm buttocks. I find that attractive and, yes, I think there is beauty in it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Amelia said:


> Broad shoulders, muscular physique but not too muscly, narrow hips, flat stomach, straight or slightly bandy legs, firm buttocks. I find that attractive and, yes, I think there is beauty in it.


.... :nw LEGEND!! :nw ...at last!.... :sigh


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

> I just simply don't find my self attracted to macho males who tend towards more objectifying women.


I would associate macho-ness more with a man's behaviour than the manliness of his physique. A really skinny effeminate-looking guy could still behave like a macho who considers women inferior and expects them to behave in certain ways because he's the boss and he wants them to reflect his manliness. On the other hand, you could have a guy who looks like the one I describe, and who considers women to be on the same level and treats them with kindness and respect.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Amelia said:


> > I just simply don't find my self attracted to macho males who tend towards more objectifying women.
> 
> 
> I would associate macho-ness more with a man's behaviour than the manliness of his physique. A really skinny effeminate-looking guy could still behave like a macho who considers women inferior and expects them to behave in certain ways because he's the boss and he wants them to reflect his manliness. On the other hand, you could have a guy who looks like the one I describe, and who considers women to be on the same level and treats them with kindness and respect.


 :yay :yay  Ah!! There _is_ hope!!! 

...thank you, dear sweet Amelia!!! :yes :lol :boogie

...but are you sure: seems but a dream!!  :rofl


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...but are you sure: seems but a dream!!  :rofl


Hey, there's nothing wrong with dreaming! :cup


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-Gotcha! ... 










...though, whilst physique is great, I always will take personality and compatability first. Have to have at least a pretty good degree of this (if not more!) otherwise I would get bored...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theres only four guys whose physique i envy

bob paris
http://andrejkoymasky.com/liv/fam/biop1/pari1.jpg
this dude whose name escapes me right now (mike o'hare?)
http://fitnessworkoutprogram.com/bodybuilder.jpg
fran zane
http://www.ifbb.com/halloffame/1999/FrankZane2.jpg
and if i can remember the other guy i'll post it


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Strange how there are such extreme views on this (very high and very low votes). I wonder if women answering "1" have ANY interest in getting involved in relationships with males, a sex they find not just unattractive to the eye, but downright repulsive to see. :con Then again, maybe they don't! :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

what about the synthol physiques of greg valentino (no these two pics are not photoshopped. this guys body really looks like a cartoon character)
http://homepage.mac.com/nucleusg4/.Pict ... eroids.jpg
http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/20 ... entino.jpg
and the distended bellies current professional bodybuilders have
http://sicktracks.com/images/Greg_Kovacs.jpg

and the only guy i wish i looked like- alejandro fernandez
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q ... ndez&gbv=2


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

If they're tall (over 6 feet) and have broad shoulders, flat stomach and pretty cut, yeah that's attractive. Also depends on presonality though, if I get the sense that the guy is a complete idiot that instantly turns me off. But I think most men are attractive in general what's not to like really.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

Amelia said:


> Broad shoulders, muscular physique but not too muscly, narrow hips, flat stomach, straight or slightly bandy legs, firm buttocks. I find that attractive and, yes, I think there is beauty in it.


I also find this highly attractive.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

No nudes, please.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't find the "ideal" male body that attractive - what i mean is those models in _playgirl_. dark tan.. "abs".. nope, not very attractive. looks so artificial to me.

i find those more natural bodies on guys to be beautiful - pale skin, maybe a bit lanky or just average size and not too muscular (sometimes on average sized or skinny guys i find a little belly to be so adorable.. haha, don't know why), broad shoulders.. very nice.



Celestite said:


> *10*


yes. beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> what about the synthol physiques of greg valentino (no these two pics are not photoshopped. this guys body really looks like a cartoon character)
> http://homepage.mac.com/nucleusg4/.Pict ... eroids.jpg
> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/20 ... entino.jpg
> and the distended bellies current professional bodybuilders have
> ...


...Your in the wrong section of the forum, Nubly! 

:b :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Strange how there are such extreme views on this (very high and very low votes). I wonder if women answering "1" have ANY interest in getting involved in relationships with males, a sex they find not just unattractive to the eye, but downright repulsive to see. :con Then again, maybe they don't! :lol


I think what's even stranger is how around 240 people have viewed this thread, whilst ONLY 16 women (excluding Nubly :duck :lol :lol ) have voted!
(Don't worry Nubes: I'm just teasing y! :b )


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

nubly said:


> and the only guy i wish i looked like- alejandro fernandez


Hmmm, not bad. Better than the other pics! :sus But I would suspect he was vain and probably spent _at least _16 hours a day preening, primping and checking himself out in reflective surfaces. I guess that he'd spend the other 8 hours dreaming about himself. That's quite a turn-off for me!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

A picture of a little boy? How does he deserve a 10?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Rufus said:


> A picture of a little boy? How does he deserve a 10?


Some people who have to legally register their residential and work addresses on law enforcement lists might agree. Ooooooooh...


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

Disintegrate said:


> No nudes, please.


 ops Sorry. I thought it would be okay since a towel was used in one of them.


----------

